

Amazon seeks to throw out Apple 'app store' claim - ekm2
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/amazon-seeks-throw-out-apple-app-store-claim-6127778

======
mistercow
>with Cook having commented on "the number of app stores out there" and Jobs
referring to the "four app stores on Android."

See, this is why, if you want to sue people, you run your public statements by
your legal team.

------
jacalata
Hilariously, the first related headline: "Facebook seeks to open own app
store"

------
mratzloff
This green monstrosity is an NBC News website?

Anyway, this trademark should be thrown out--it's more confusing to assert
that an "App Store" is Apple-only.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Look at the very top-right of the site.

------
mmuro
It's "commonplace" after Apple started using it.

~~~
Karunamon
Oh please. An app store is a generic name of a place where you buy apps. And
"app" has been around long before there was such a thing as an iAnything.

There aren't really a lot of synonyms for a place where you buy things. Store
and marketplace are the two obvious ones.

~~~
mistercow
>Store and marketplace are the two obvious ones.

Well, and "shop" and "mart". Still, even if we branch out to a few less
obvious ones, we're looking at a few dozen possible names at most, and some of
them are ridiculous like "The Software Application Emporium", and oh man hold
on I have to run over to the trademark office real quick.

------
stevenajackson
apple, aapl, app

~~~
tomrod
So much nope here. A company can trademark its name. It ought to not be able
to trademark syllables used in its name, regardless of past case history (e.g.
McDonalds,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonald&lsquo;s_legal_case...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonald&lsquo;s_legal_cases#Trademark_and_copyright)).

